# Nikon D5100 vs Canon EOS 550D Which is Better????



## syaoran7li (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

nice to meet u all... I am About to buy a new DSLR camera and i have chosen Nikon D5100 and Canon EOS 550D. In these two which is better??.. I have checked the spec sheets and they r almost the same with some slight difference and the price range is almost same too...

but now i want to know which is a better DSLR.. I will be using it mainly to take photos than video. and i have tried out both cameras and liked them both... so im not sure which to buy.. and one more thing i want the photos to be taken as almost as a professional photo quality...

Hope u guys can give me suggestions...

Thanks.... ^_^


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

See this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/142282-nikkon-d5100-canon-550d.html

This discussion took place some time black here, be sure to read it completely 

Well FYI in long run I think Nikon might be better as their Lens are cheaper than Canons.(I own a Canon DSLR though  )


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2012)

There are plenty of discussion around the internet websites... Here are some from this forum...

Read all the threads... I was never able to pick one between these two models. It's always confusing...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=267347

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=267359

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=267353

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=267356


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2012)

yup its really hard to pick between these two 

550D -> better video, cheap 50mm, canon L lens 
d5100 -> better ISO, better pic quality (DR) and loads of old manual lenses (mainly for wide and macro)


----------

